# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم المصرية والأسهم الخليجية والعربية [خبر] إدراج شركات أردنية بالأسواق العالمية يعزز الثقة في بورصة عمان  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## Emadlabs

https://alsaa.net/image/pic_148501.jpg*[Bعمان- أكد متعاملون في بورصة عمان الأهمية الكبيرة لإدراج شركة مناجم الفوسفات على مؤشر مورجان ستانلي والذي سيوجه انتباه المستثمرين لبورصة عمان ويزيد من فرصة ضخ السيولة في السوق.
وبين المتعاملون في حديث لـ”الغد” أن هذه الخطوة لها الأثر الإيجابي الكبير في تصنيف بورصة عمان وجذب صناديق الاستثمار المشتركة خلال الفترة القريبة المقبلة.
وتوقعوا أن تحقق شركات محلية أخرى شروط الإدراج على المؤشر ما يعزز من استقرار بورصة عمان وفرصة تعزيز وضعها المالي.
وأدرج مؤشر (Morgan Stanley Capital international / MSCI) الأميركي العالمي للأسواق الناشئة وصناديق الأسهم والدخل الثابت، شركة مناجم الفوسفات الأردنية، ضمن قوائمه للشركات الناجحة والمستقرة، وفق ما أعلنت الشركة الأسبوع الماضي.
وتضع شركة MSCI مؤشرات لصناديق الاستثمار العالمية من حيث القيمة السوقية لسهم المستثمرين.
وقال نقيب شركات الخدمات المالية وليد النجار إن هذا الإنجاز إيجابي وجيد وفي مصلحة البورصة وسيكون له أثرا مباشرا في السيولة في السوق.
وأكد النجار أن هذا الإنجاز سيجذب صناديق عالمية ويوجه انتباه المستثمرين للسوق، لافتا إلى أن أداء شركة الفوسفات كان جيدا جدا ومن المتوقع أن تحقق أرباحا أعلى خلال العام الحالي.
وقال إن “دخول الشركات ضمن هذا المؤشر يؤثر على صناديق الاستثمار الأجنبية وأيضا بشكل إيجابي على تصنيف بورصة عمان”.
بدوره قال أحد المستثمرين في بورصة عمان سامر سنقرط إن لهذا الإنجاز الدور والأثر الكبير والواضح كون صناديق المؤشرات أو الاستثمار المشترك تعتمد على وزن الأسهم في تلك الصناديق كمؤشر مهم.
وأوضح سنقرط أنه عند قرار الاستثمار يتم النظر على وزن شركة الفوسفات في ذلك المؤشر.
وتوقع أن يتم جذب استثمارات خارجية بعد هذا الإنجاز وخاصة أن الفوسفات هي الشركة الرابعة بعد البنك العربي والبنك الإسلامي الأردني ومصفاة البترول التي يتم إدراجها على هذا المؤشر.
واتفق سنقرط مع النجار حول الأثر الإيجابي على السيولة في بورصة عمان والتي من المتوقع أن تزيد عقب هذا الإنجاز.
وقالت شركة مناجم الفوسفات إن هذا “الإنجاز يعكس قدرة الشركة وجاهزيتها لتكون جاذبة لشراء أسهمها من قبل الصناديق الاستثمارية العالمية، بسبب ما حققته من متطلبات مالية من حيث الأرباح والسيولة، وقدرتها كذلك على توليد قيم مضافة ومستمرة لمساهميها”.
وأضافت “يمكن هذا التحول الإيجابي والكبير في واقع شركة مناجم الفوسفات الأردنية، من فرصة لضخ المزيد من السيولة الخارجية للسوق المحلي؛ مما يعزز استقرار الشركة وينعكس على أدائها ويطمئن جميع المساهمين المحليين والخارجيين على وضعها ومستقبلها”.
وأكدت أن “هذا الإدراج، هو اهتمام الصناديق الاستثمارية في العالم بالشركات في الدول الناشئة، وتوجيه حصة من سيولتها للاستثمار في أسهم هذه الشركات، بما فيها شركة مناجم الفوسفات الأردنية، وبالتالي زيادة الطلب على أسهمها”.
بدوره اتفق مدير إحدى شركات الوساطة صقر عبدالفتاح مع سابقيه حول الدور الإيجابي لهذا الإنجاز على ضخ السيولة في سوق عمان المالي وإعطاء الثقة لصناديق الاستثمار واعتماد المؤشر للاستثمار في شركات محلية.
وتوقع عبدالفتاح أن يلفت الإنجاز النظر لشركات بورصة عمان ويزيد من فرص الاستثمار وتحريك السوق.
يشار إلى أنه في العام الماضي خرجت 12 شركة مساهمة عامة من السوق كانت مدرجة في بورصة عمان ليصبح عددها 179 شركة مقارنة مع 191 شركة في 2019.
كما انخفض الرقم القياسي المرجح للقيمة السوقية للأسهم الحرة بنسبة 13.3 % إلى 1573 نقطة مقارنة مع 1815 نقطة في العام 2019.
في حين بلغت أرباح 166 شركة مساهمة عامة مدرجة أسهمها في بورصة عمان (السوق الأول والثاني) وأفصحت عن نتائجها خلال النصف الأول من العام الحالي 463.3 مليون دينار مقارنة مع 47.8 مليون في نفس الفترة من العام الماضي.  
]*[/B]

----------

